# Norcal eats & drinks



## xdrewsiferx (May 2, 2013)

So I am going on vacation and am going to be working/filming with Todd Begg in Petaluma Cali. I will be traveling on my vacation between San Fran and Potter Valley. 

Any of you foodie/wino's have any recommendations of places I must hit up? 

My wife is vegetarian so places that can cater to her restrictions would be extremely welcome.


----------



## DSChief (May 5, 2013)

a few to review between SF & potter v.

http://www.russianrivervineyards.com/corks-restaurant

http://www.moylans.com/site/pages/home/index.php

http://www.bearrepublic.com/home.php

I have first hand experience with both Moylan's & Bear Republic. They brew the best Beer within 100 miles.

Both have better than avg. ******** for brew Pubs for some reason the forum does not like { the word for the place one cook's food }


----------



## xuz (May 5, 2013)

Last time I visited SF, someone took me to a place called unicorn.
Price was reasonable, and the "Sea course" was very memorable.
It appears they also have the vegan course menu as well, but I have not tried that.

I know some of my vegetarian friends make an exception to some fish (like tuna).
If your wife is willing to try, I recommend Tuna Ceviche (Grade #1) with Green Mango.
Pretty fun salad to try.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input and recommendations. 

I will check these out! 

Xuz my wife is a born and raised vegetarian so she has not ever eaten any animal before and will not make an exception. She sometimes will eat egg but its quite rare and primary only in baked goods like cake.


----------



## theo59 (May 7, 2013)

please check out green's, old favorite, amazing food, and one of the best views of the bay


----------



## Chuckles (May 7, 2013)

SPQR in San Fran is one of he best meals I have had in the last few years. If you are looking for a bakery Tartine is incredible.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (May 8, 2013)

Oh man! Tartine looks killer!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 8, 2013)

petaluma?

one word..BEER. 

Pliny the younger!! they may be sold out by now. ranked top five beer in the world i think. i live here and have never been blessed with a pint. the line is always brutal.
they make alot of great brews that are regularly available.

Russian River brewery.


----------



## Andrew H (May 8, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> SPQR in San Fran is one of he best meals I have had in the last few years. If you are looking for a bakery Tartine is incredible.



Definitely try and go to Tartine. Pick up their cookbook(s) while you're there.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 25, 2013)

my dentist loves me eating Tartine desserts.

may i suggest a hole in the wall?

Kingdom of Dumpling in the outer Sunset. the soup dumplings are amazing. the place is tiny. less than 20 seats. they makes some great dumplings and noodle dishes. very inexpensive..line out the door. bring a jacket, because you will freeze your butt waiting in line.

welcome to SF..eat like a local


----------



## xdrewsiferx (May 28, 2013)

Well I just got home about an hour ago from my trip and I can only imagine i am 20lb fatter now then when I left. 

I went to Tartine and had an amazing meal! One of the best meals I have had in years and I would say it was in the top 10 meals of my life. 

I hit up a lot of the hole in a wall style joints from recommendations of friends who live in San Fran.


----------

